# My Grind/Slam Band, Bloody Pussy (Full live perfomance)



## Ruben_Necrosed (Jan 7, 2013)

Checkout and please, tell me your opinions about the live stuff and sound!
Watch on 1080P


Im the guay with the schecter! 
Be sure to like and subscribe to my channel!


----------



## BillNephew (Jan 7, 2013)

That was a really tight live performance. One of the few where the bassist doesn't look bored out of his mind  I hope there was a nice pit there!


----------



## Ruben_Necrosed (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you very much guay, this night was awesome, there was a brutal moshpit in there! 
Sorry for my english :S


----------



## unclejemima218 (Jan 8, 2013)

bloody pussy! love it! haha


----------



## Chuck (Jan 8, 2013)

lol wtf with that name


----------



## Mr_Nugglet (Jan 8, 2013)

Not a huge fan of Grind, but sounds rad man. Only criticism I have is that intro. It was pretty lengthy. I think around 2 minutes of the same type of sounds. Other than that, it sounded really good!


----------



## Diggy (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Ruben_Necrosed (Jan 9, 2013)

Mr_Nugglet said:


> Not a huge fan of Grind, but sounds rad man. Only criticism I have is that intro. It was pretty lengthy. I think around 2 minutes of the same type of sounds. Other than that, it sounded really good!



Thanks guys, yeah the intro is pretty long, its bored at the end.
I think Bloody Pussy is a perfect name to a band , our style is classified in grindcore, but i think that we are a kind of modern brutal death or slam, i dont know


----------



## robare99 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah I'd shorten the intro to about 30 seconds


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 17, 2013)

After watching a tight performance from Bloody Pussy i'm always left exhausted and satisfied.


----------



## Ruben_Necrosed (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for watching guys!
The next time we will shorten the intro for one minute more or less!
We are goind to record an album in the summer, so keep watching my youtube channel!
thanks a lot!


----------



## robare99 (Jan 17, 2013)

Tell the light guy to put the truss with all the eye candy and movers behind the band instead of in front.


----------



## Ruben_Necrosed (Jan 18, 2013)

The light guy was a complete idiot, like the sound engineer, in this show we dont even do a sound test after the show!


----------



## Ruben_Necrosed (Jan 18, 2013)

I Think you will like our song names:
Zumo de piña (pinneaple juice)
Me cargo a tu puta madre (I kill your fucking mother)
Madera en los ojos (Wood in the eyes)
My dick in your ass
escroto asesino (Killer scrotum)
Tommy Hilfiguer(because he said in an interview that his clothes were not done for black people, fuck him!)
Bloody Pussy
Rotten Rat
The Stoned
amazing song names in my opinion hahahaha


----------



## robare99 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ruben_Necrosed said:


> The light guy was a complete idiot, like the sound engineer, in this show we dont even do a sound test after the show!



Ah yeah. If he had the lights pointed at the crowd, then it would have built up things during the intro.


----------



## Ruben_Necrosed (Jan 19, 2013)

some rehersal videos:


Our drummer is amazing as hell!!
Look at the last song, double bass progression in the breakdown, just perfect!


----------

